# لا تكفى دمع العين



## ابن الكنيسة (2 ديسمبر 2006)

ادخل وشوف http://wow32.com/out.php/t9494_passion87.jpg


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*بسم الصليب كل الصور تقلين القلب الحجر

شكرآ كتير*


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*صور متنوعة لرب المجد*

ارحمنى يا يسوع: لا تكفى دمع العين افتح

وشوف

:yaka: :yaka:


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*لا تكفى دمع العين  2*




http://wow32.com/out.php/i9507_05.JPG


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*لا تكفى دمع العين 3*


----------



## ميرنا (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*عندك حق يا ابن الكنيسه ميرسى على الصوره*


----------



## †gomana† (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*اشكرك ع الصورة المعزية*
*ربنا يقويك*


----------



## †gomana† (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*صورة جميلة *
*بس انت مكرر الصورة دى كذا مرة *
*ربنا معاك*


----------



## †gomana† (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*صورة صعبة جدا بس جميلة لرب المجد*
*اللى فدانا بدمه عشانا نحن الخطاه*
*ربنا يباركك مستنيين اكتر*


----------



## †gomana† (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*صورة جميلة اوى *
*يابختك ياقيراوانى شيلت صليب حبيبك*
*ميرسي ليك ع الصورة*
*مستنيين المزيد*


----------



## sparrow (3 ديسمبر 2006)

جميلة اووي الصورة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*من انا*

من انا تعرفنى ولا نستنى :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*من انا 2*

لومات البريىء عشان الموزنب فى حب اعظم من ذلك http://wow32.com/out.php/i9652_Jesus01.jpg:yaka: :yaka:


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (4 ديسمبر 2006)

تابع سلسلة شهداء عصر الاسلام  مع ابن الكنيسة فى قصم قصص الشهداء  وشكرا صلو لى


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*لا تابكى سامحنى*

من ابكاك انا و!http://wow32.com/out.php/i9655_.bmp

:yaka: :yaka:


----------



## †gomana† (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*صورة جميلة اوى *
*ميرسي ليك*


----------



## mary (5 ديسمبر 2006)

الحقيقة يا أخى ده يتوقف على أفعالى طول النهار هل بالفعل أتذكر المسيح وللا أفعالى تقول عكس ذلك؟؟؟ شكراً أخى


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*لماذا*

لماذا فعلو هكذا http://wow32.com/out.php/i10123_Copy2ofPDVD959.jpg


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*صور متنوعة لرب المجد*

الحب العظم http://wow32.com/out.php/i10125_11.jpg


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*فى القلب*

فى القلب http://wow32.com/out.php/i10126_EasterLove.jpg:yaka: :yaka:


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*صور متنوعة لرب المجد*

على الباب
http://wow32.com/out.php/t10128_GOD.bmp:yaka: :yaka:


----------



## مستر بيرو (6 ديسمبر 2006)

_* صوره في منتهى الروعه   *_


----------



## مستر بيرو (6 ديسمبر 2006)

* تسلم ايدك يا ابن الكنيسه الرب يحفظك 00والمسيح في قلوبنا ودمنا*


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*الدم الغالى 1*

الدم الغالى
http://wow32.com/out.php/i10159_passion2.jpg:yaka: :yaka:


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*لا يوجد حب اعظم من حب الام*

لا يوجد حب اعظم من حب الام http://wow32.com/out.php/i10160_.jpg:yaka: :yaka:


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*هوا من حكم البحر*

هوا من حكم البحر http://wow32.com/out.php/i10162_.jpg:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## بيترالخواجة (7 ديسمبر 2006)

ممتاز اخى العزيز


----------



## بيترالخواجة (7 ديسمبر 2006)

ممتاز الله يعوض تعب محبتك اخى العزيز


----------



## بيترالخواجة (7 ديسمبر 2006)

الله جميل خالص


----------



## بيترالخواجة (7 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## بيترالخواجة (7 ديسمبر 2006)

ممتاز*******


----------



## بيترالخواجة (7 ديسمبر 2006)

100% الينك شغال زى الف يا عم
***************
**********
******
**
*


----------



## sparrow (7 ديسمبر 2006)

جميلة اوووي
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sparrow (7 ديسمبر 2006)

صورة رائعة بجد
مستنين الباقي
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sparrow (7 ديسمبر 2006)

جميلة اوووي
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## †gomana† (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*الله ع الصور الجميلة *
*ربنا يباركك *
*ومستنيين المزيد*


----------



## †gomana† (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*جميلة اوى الصورة*
*ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## †gomana† (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*الصورة مش باينة اخويا العزيز*
*عدل اللنك*


----------



## †gomana† (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*صور جميلة اوى واحتفظت بيها*
*ميرسي كتير ليك*
*فى انتظار المزيد*


----------



## †gomana† (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*صورة جميلة اوى اوى *
*ميرسي ليك كتير *
*ربنا يعوضك*
*منتظرين المزيد*


----------



## †gomana† (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*تصميم جميل اوى *
*شكرا ليك وربنا يعوضك*


----------



## †gomana† (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*جميلة اوى اوى*
*ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## †gomana† (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*ميرسي عالصورة الجميلة*
*ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## †gomana† (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا ليك ع الصورة*
*ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (9 ديسمبر 2006)

صورة جميلة
ارجو منك الكثير يا اخى  العزيز


----------



## بيترالخواجة (9 ديسمبر 2006)

تصميم اكتر من رائع الله يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*صور متنوعة لرب المجد*

من الذى سبب الالم http://wow32.com/out.php/i10430_JESUSCHRISTTHESAVIOUR.jpg:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:

صلولى


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*الالم 2*

من الذى سبب الالم http://wow32.com/out.php/i10432_JESUSa.jpg:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:

صلولى


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*انت ربى 1*

انت ربىhttp://wow32.com/out.php/i10431_Jesus03.jpg:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:

صلولى


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*ما اجمل ربى*

ما اجمل ربى http://wow32.com/out.php/i10429_1.JPG:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: 

صلولى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرآ على الصورة الحلوة

صلوات العذراء و القديسين تكون معاك يا أبن الكنيسة*


----------



## مستر بيرو (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*  صوره روعه روعه روعه   تسلم ايدك يا ابن الكنيسه*
* الرب يباركك*


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*الى كل من شك فى المسيح*

[SIZE="6"
]الى كل من شك فى المسيح [/size]http://wow32.com/out.php/i10473_.jpg:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:

صلولى


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*هو من حمل الصليب عنى*

هو من حمل الصليب عنى :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*دقة المسمار*

http://wow32.com/out.php/i10489_.gif :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:






*+++ اظهار الصورة بواسطتى +++*


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*الرب حافظ انجيلة*

http://wow32.com/out.php/i10490_.jpg :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: صلولى


----------



## sparrow (10 ديسمبر 2006)

جميلة جدااا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## بيترالخواجة (10 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يحفظ انجيلو وابنائو


----------



## †gomana† (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*الله صورة اكتر من رائعة*
*اشكرك اخى الغالى *
*ومنتظرين المزيد*


----------



## †gomana† (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*صورة جميلة اوى اوى *
*ربنا يباركك*

*بعد اذنك انا هادمج كل موضوعاتك اللى فيها صورة واحدة*
*عشان تتثبت مرة واحدة*

*مستنيين المزيد*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع بس الصورة دة بتاعتى


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

المسيح
موضوع رائع يا ابن الكنيسة


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

دة مش رائعة دة روعة فى الابداع
شكرا يا  ابن الكنيسة


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع يا ابن الكنيسة ممتاز 
انتا انسان رائع


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع يا ابن الكنيسة
ممتاز يارت لو نتشرف باسم حضرتك


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع يا ابن الكنيسة


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع شكرا على المجهود


----------



## †gomana† (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*الله صورة جميلة اوى ياغالى*
*ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*


----------



## †gomana† (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*صورة جميلة منك ياغالى*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## †gomana† (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*صورة وتصميم اكتر من رائع*
*ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## †gomana† (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*الله دى صورة روووعة بمعنى الكلمة*
*ميرسي اوى*


----------



## مستر بيرو (12 ديسمبر 2006)

* صور روعه وجميله جدا يا ابن الكنيسه  ...  الموضوع من اوله يشد بجد ... الرب يباركك  ويعطيك الف عافيه *


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*ادعنى فى يوم الضيق أنقذك فتمجدني*


ابن الكنيسة
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ادعنى فى يوم الضيق أنقذك فتمجدني:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: صلولى


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*المسيح يبكى على كوكب الارض*


المسيح يبكى
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 على كوكب الارض:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: ابن الكنيسة صلولى


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*المسيح ماذا يفعل ادخل ورد وشوف*






:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: ابن الكنيسة صلولى


----------



## †gomana† (14 ديسمبر 2006)

الله صورة جامدة اوى وروعة 
ميرسي ليك كتير
ربنا معاك ومستنيين اكتر

بس ياريت تنزل فى موضوعك المتجدد
عشان تبقى موسوعة


----------



## †gomana† (14 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسي ع الصورة الجميلة دى
ينقل لموضوعك المنتجدد
ربنا معاك


----------



## mary (14 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً أخى على الصورة الجميلة دى ربنا معاك


----------



## montasser (14 ديسمبر 2006)

صورة روعة و تصميم موفق الى الامام دائما بركة ربنا يسوع معك


----------



## montasser (14 ديسمبر 2006)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## †gomana† (14 ديسمبر 2006)

صور جميلة اوى 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*صور نادره جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا للسيد المسيح*

صور نادره جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا للسيد المسيح وقول رايك
ابن الكنيسة
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ابن الكنيسة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ابن الكنيسة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 صلولى ابن الكنيسة:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*ظهور العذراء*

ظهور العذراء فى الزيتون
ابن الكنيسة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 صلولى ابن الكنيسة:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*صعود ايليا النبى*

صعود ايليا النبى
ابن الكنيسة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



نبى الى السماء     صلولى ابن الكنيسة:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## †gomana† (16 ديسمبر 2006)

الله مجموعة جامدة اوى من الصور الجميلة
من صور الميلاد وظهورات العدرا
ربنا يباركك ومستنيين المزيد


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*يلا عشان العيد*

عيد سعيد
ابن الكنيسة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ابن الكنيسة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ابن الكنيسة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​ صلولى:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 ديسمبر 2006)

موجموعه جميله جدا​


----------



## †gomana† (17 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسي ياغالى لتعبك
جميلة صور الميلاد 
ربنا يباركك ومنتظرين اكتر


----------



## hanysabry (20 ديسمبر 2006)

صوره حلوه جدا لرب المجد واحتماله العزبات من اجل ان يفدينا


----------



## +++حنين+++ (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*ما اعظم حبك لينا يارب
ما اعظم محبتك ونحن لا نستحق
+++ حنين +++*​


----------



## shadymokhles (25 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور صور جميله جميله جمليه اوى اوى اوى ربنا يسوع معاكوووووووووووا


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*صور نادرة جدا للسيد المسيح*


ابن الكنيسة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ابن الكنيسة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ابن الكنيسة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ابن الكنيسة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ابن الكنيسة:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: صلولى:yaka: :yaka:


----------



## †gomana† (29 ديسمبر 2006)

الله عالصور الجميلة ياغالى 
ميرسي ليك كتير
ربنا يعوصك


----------



## osamaadel (3 يناير 2007)

مشكور وفعلا لا يكفي دمع العين


----------



## jesuslove1j (19 فبراير 2007)

أخلى نفسه آخذاً صوره عبد مثالآ للتضحية والفداء هل أروع من  ذلك  أله  قال هكذا ماذا يصنع لكرمى وأنا لم  أصنعه   . .  ماذا يحمل غيرى وأنا لم  أسبقة  بجد ربنا يباركك


----------



## †السريانيه† (21 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على الصور  ليباركك الرب يسوع​


----------



## aliii (21 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة 

انتا فعلا بارع يا اخى 

على فكرة انا مسلم بس نفسى اكون مسيحى بس اعمل اية علشان اكون مسيحى مش عارف انا مش لاقى الدين بيتاعنا الى يخلينى مسلم و انا عشرت المسحيين بس اعمل اية 

ممكن الرد

بسم المسيح على صابر


----------



## †gomana† (21 فبراير 2007)

*الحل بسيط جدا لو انت فعلا عايز تكون مسيحى*
*هاتبحث كتير وتقرا فى كل المنتديات والمواقع*
*والتوجيه انك تروح الكنيسة*
*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## نعمة (3 مارس 2007)

©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـــ¤©§¤°حل وووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ¤©§¤°حلوو وو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو° ¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــ¤©§¤ °حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ــ¤©§ ¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكووووووو وووووووووو ووووور 
مشكووووووو ووووووووور 
مشكووووووو ووور


----------



## ابن ماء السماء (4 مارس 2007)

سلام على من اتبع الهدى وبعد 
عزيزاتي جمانة والفراشة المسحية ان 
هذي الصور تشوة سيدنا المسيح  حتحكو الزاي  اقول 
كتالي : اذا كان نبي مرسل مثل ادم وموسى ويوسف فهي صور رائعة جدا 
اما اذا كان رب مثل الاب  فهي تشوية من نواحي *الاولى كيف ايكون رب وهو يهزء من قبل بشر جنود فيجب ان يصلب من رب مثلة ليكون فداء لاتباعة هذا على حد زعمكم * 
اما الثانية كيف يكون رب على صورة بشر ان هذا امر فضيع ان نصور الاه على شكل بشر ياكل ويشرب  بعد كل هذا اين يروح  مش على الحمام اه اه اه اه   هذا امر الامر الاخر كيف  الاب ان يصور ابنة على صورة الكرود مثل البشر نعم نحن نشبة الكرود  والى لقاء اخر فراشة  وجمانة


----------



## MAGDY2010 (9 مارس 2007)

بذلت ظهرك للسياط وخديك اهملتهما للطم 
اشكرك ياالهى لانى عاجز عن القيام بشكرك كما يستحق حبك
فاحزنى يانفسى على خطاياك التى سببت لفاديك الحنون هذه الالام
انا اسف يارب انى جرحتك بحربه خطاياى


----------



## merola (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لا تكفى دمع العين*

لا بجد الصووووووور  جامدة اوووووووووى


----------



## sparrow (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لا تكفى دمع العين*

*جميلة جداااااااااااااا[*​


----------



## طير المهاجر (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لا تكفى دمع العين*

بسم الله القوى 
صورة جميله ولزم كل ما ننظر اليه نتزكر الفادى ودم الى اندفع لينا ليخلصنه من ابليس وربنا يسوع الميسح يكون معكم ويرعان ويحمينه من حروب الشيطان امين وشكرا على صوره الجميله


----------



## bisho99 (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لا تكفى دمع العين*

صور صعبه ارحمنا يا ابن الانسان احنا الخطاة


----------



## مارسيليانا (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لا تكفى دمع العين*

صور جميلة جدا ربنا يعوض تعبك
 جراح حبيبى غالية عليا خلتنى اكرهة كل خطية
 سامحنى يارب انا عبدتك الخاطية​


----------



## sese (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لا تكفى دمع العين*

اخ علي اول اشي اكيد ننشكر الله انه نورلك البك لمحبة يسوع
if you really desire to be christian you sholud talk with your familly and you should be totaly convinced that this is the right decsion,also you should talk with a monk or with a sister because they wiil tell you alot abot our sect.morover you should read in the bible which is the most compatile place where you can found a real facts about jesus and how much he loved us
God pless you and all the people all around the world


----------



## طير المهاجر (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لا تكفى دمع العين*

بسم الله القوى                                                                                        شكرا على الصور الجميله ربنا يبركك  مو كافى دمعه واحد بل نبكى طول العمر على خطيانا ربنا يسمحنا عليه ا


----------



## اخت مهرائيل (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لا تكفى دمع العين*

بجد حلوين اوى اوى  يا عضو الكنيسة ربنا يعوض تعبك ومحبتك لى


 صلولى كتير عشان امتحاناتى السنادى شهادة

     سلام الرب يكون معاكوا


----------



## merola (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لا تكفى دمع العين*

الصور بجد فظيعة بس مدام فى التمثيل كدة يبقة فى الحقيقة اية


----------



## HANYALZA3IM (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لا تكفى دمع العين*

السلام ونعمة على اخوتى الاعزاء انا بهنيكم على مجهودكم العظم في الجهاد وربنا يقويكم كمان وكمان  وانا عايز اقول كلمة لكل مسيحى اي نصيحة معنى اكثر واحد محتاج للنصيحة انا طول حياتى بعيد عن ربنا ومبرحش الكنيسة غير في الاعياد والمناسبات ومبعترفش خالص بس من حوالى اسبوع شفت حلم حزنى اوى كنت انا و ابن عمي و بنت خالى في دير القديس الشهيد العظيم مار مينا وكنا فول السطح ومش فاكر ايه الى حصل وانا قلت المسيح هيظهر وفعلا ظهر رب المجد كان طاير وابن عمى جري علية وقع من فو السطح لاكن المسيح مسبهوش ومسكو وبنت خالى  برده جريت علية و حضنها اما انا لما جيت اجري علية بعد عنى وكشر في وشى انا حزنت اوى بس من سعتها وانا حزين كل الحزن بس فرحان علشان فقت من الغشاوة الى كانت على عينى والحمدالله رجعت لربي نصيحة الى كل واحد بعيد عن ربنا قرب منة  ورحلو دة بيحبك اوىىى لما تكون حزين يخفف عنك كل الاحزان ويحللك مشكلك ربنا قلبو كبير اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

ياريت السطور كان تكفى عن الكلام عن ربنا كنت اكلمة وقلت كلام كتيرررر اوىىىى  من من ابن المخلص يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحى


----------



## melaa (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لا تكفى دمع العين*

حلوة اوى


----------



## طير المهاجر (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لا تكفى دمع العين*

:yaka:بسم الله القوى 



شكرا على الجهودكم فى الصوره الجميلة كافى دمعه 
وكافى ان يسوع بكه على العالم مع ان العالم كل يوم بيزودو احمل الرب من خاطيهم ورب يكون معنا يرعانا من البليس  ويكون معكم الى الابد

فى العالم سيكون  ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم

كافى رعايت الرب للابناوه وشكر:yaka::yaka:


----------



## newman_with_jesus (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لا تكفى دمع العين*

فعلا صورة مؤثرة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## مارى عادل زكى (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لا تكفى دمع العين*

*سلام ونعمة صوره جمده جدا بتاعت اكليل الشوك ربنا يع:754rn:وض تعبك *


----------



## مايكل نبيل (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لا تكفى دمع العين*



ابن الكنيسة قال:


> ادخل وشوف http://wow32.com/out.php/t9494_passion87.jpg



الصوره فوق الرائعه ياريت تصلى من اجلى انا الخاطى


----------



## طير المهاجر (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لا تكفى دمع العين*

:yaka:بسم الله القوى:yaka:

سلام ونعمه من الرب يسوع المسيح يكون معكم جميعن

صور مواسره بس الى عزبات حقيقيه ما حد يقدر يتخيله  وعشان شعب اتحمله من اجل خطية 

كافى ان الرب بكى على العالم  

اشكر الجميع الى بيتعبو فى تعريف الجميع عن الالم الرب :yaka:


----------



## bnt elra3y (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لا تكفى دمع العين*

جميلة اوى الصور يابن الكنيسة جت على الجرح احنا منستهلش منه كل الحب العظيم ده والتضحية الكبيرة دى احنا لو قدمنا حياتنا ليه مش هايوفى كل اللى عمله عشانا واللى لسة بيعمله انه لسة بيحبنا وكل مانبعد عنه بيشدنا ليه تانى ويسامحنا بجد مفيش حد زيه ولا فى حب وحنان وطيبه زى قلبه 
يارب ارحمنى انا الخاطى انا مستهلش انى اكون خدامة عندك اقبلنا كلنا عندك يارب


----------



## ابن النعمة (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لا تكفى دمع العين*

الله على الصور الى تلين الحجر السوار


----------



## blackrock (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لا تكفى دمع العين*

فعلا صوره معزيه
بس احنا في انتظار المزيد لا تتوقف
ربنا يساعدك ويقويك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## blackrock (21 يونيو 2007)

*ربنا  يعوضك*

فعلا صوره معزيه
بس احنا في انتظار المزيد لا تتوقف
ربنا يساعدك ويقويك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## مينا امير صبحى (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تكفى دمع العين*

جميلة جدا


----------



## اشرف جورجي (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تكفى دمع العين*

+سلام ونعمه+
صور حلوه جدا بس صعبه جدا 
:ab4:


----------



## انا للرب (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تكفى دمع العين*

لو كانت الدموع تكافئ ربي لابكيت العمر كله

عاشت الايادي


----------



## menaaa (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تكفى دمع العين*

انا استغربت من العنوان بتاع الموضوع لكن لما دخلت افتكرت الجملة بتاعت اسبوع الالام 
"المسيح جاء وتألم عنا كى بألامة يخلصنا"
الرب جاء ليخلصنى انا الخاطى الجالس فوق فراش الموت


----------



## املا (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تكفى دمع العين*

اعتبرني اليهود اخطر رجل في وقتهم و هكذا عاملوني 

قال السيد  المسيح في احد ظهوراته 

ربي ساعدني ان احمل صليبي بفرح امين


----------



## maro nabil (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تكفى دمع العين*

ميرسي قوي علي الصور دي  ربنا يقوي ايمانا


----------



## طير المهاجر (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تكفى دمع العين*

بسم الله القوى

صوره جميله كتير والله يكون معاك

مشكور


----------



## kajo (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تكفى دمع العين*

بجد صور جميله اوى


----------



## الانبا ونس (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تكفى دمع العين*

صور جميلة بلا شك

الرب معاك ويباركك


----------

